
Tesla Design without steering wheel - eande
https://electrek.co/2019/04/23/tesla-design-without-steering-wheel-elon-musk/
======
rocky1138
If anyone from Tesla is reading this, please don't make seats face away from
each other. The fact that seats face each other is one of the things that make
train rides so nice.

